# Great Smoky Mountains Railroad



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

This past Saturday the Redhead and I did the Great Smoky Mountain Railroad “Uncorked” trip. The trip started in Bryson City and went 22 miles to the Nantahala Outdoor Center (NOC) where the locos swapped ends and then back to Bryson City. We checked in @ 9:30am and went to our boarding station.
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

We boarded at 10:00am and were seated at our table where a cheese tray and sparkling wine waited. Another white was served to go with the salad. 
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Interior shot of our car - The MacNeill car. 
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

We started moving promptly @ 10:30 and immediately crossed the trestle bridge over the Tuckasegee River.
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Fontana Lake & Trestle Bridge over Fontana Lake.
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Lunch. Grilled Salmon & prime rib with a white & a red.
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Siding @ the NOC and the locos swapping ends.
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

After the hour layover at the NOC we boarded to a big slab of cheesecake & a dessert wine.
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Some of the scenery was close up.
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The MacNeill car.
.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Just a great time . I highly recommend it. Well worth the money, IMO.

https://www.gsmr.com/uncorked#.W6vENWhKiUk


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Dinner Trains are terrific, great food and great views.

Bill


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

When we rode the GSM some years ago we had cheese and soft drinks. We stopped for a very nice lunch somewhere in the gorge.
We then went on to what was at that time the end of the line.
Our train left from Dillsboro @ 8:30 AM and returned @ 5:00 PM.
There was a diesel on both ends so the engineer traded ends. My wife even enjoyed the trip.Oh yes, it was in the summer as neither of us cares for fall foliage trips. A steam loco was being used on the shorter trips.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice photos. Looks like you and the Mrs. had a great time. Beautiful scenery too.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Did this trip last Aug and was not impressed sorry to say. Had to do the box lunch due to the diner cars being sold out. Couldn't make reservations as our vacation was fluid and we didn't know what day we would be doing the train. The box lunch was so, so with a mad rush to get our meals, standing in line for a half an hour, where they should of had each car have a designated time. Sitting in coaches with windows that don't open with the AC cranked and your freezing is not fun either. If you can't hear the whistle/horn, with the sounds of the train, the wind rushing by what's the point. Plus the screaming baby that some parents thought was a good idea to bring along.
We were able to sit in the open cars on the return trip which was much better. Also no steam in August for some odd reason, and when I ask the the conductor why not I got a joke of a answer. 

I last did this trip way back in 1992 and enjoyed it big time, this time around not so much.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

superwarp1 said:


> Also no steam in August for some odd reason, and when I ask the the conductor why not I got a joke of a answer.


My guess would be fire danger. August is generally when things are curing and have been drying out since July. Here in Wyoming our biggest wild land fire danger is during August and September.

I'm sorry you didn't get to enjoy the latest trip. Imagine trying to please a large group of people by having the exact correct temperature, having windows closed so allergy suffers would be better off, accommodating parents who had no option but to bring their child, planning food for that many people, etc.

I'm not saying they didn't make mistakes, obviously they did...they didn't meet your expectations. I've noticed in my older age I've become a lot less tolerant too.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

I love the GSMRR. Spent a week in Bryson City last year. I rode the train to Dillsboro and back. Everyone chose their own lunch in various restaurants in Dillsboro during the layover. Enjoyed it tremendously. 

The Nantahala trip is not offered that late in the year but I’d like to take it next summer. 
If you go, don’t miss the Lionel Museum there at the train station in Bryson City. 
That alone was quite a treat, even for an HO guy. They have a couple layouts, (one huge one) and one of the largest Lionel collections in the country. 
Combined with day hiking in the Smokies it was a fun week.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice photos Stumpy. Looks like you had a great time with some very nice food. :appl:


----------

